

Tell HN: Denver Meetup of HN - mkramlich

We're throwing a meetup of HN fans in Denver, Colorado next week, on Thursday October 7th. If anyone is interested, please come join us. Ideally you live in Colorado but if you're just visiting, that's cool too. Very informal, just to say hello, chat, network, maybe enjoy a beer or two.<p>Starts at 6:30pm at the Rock Bottom Brewery in downtown Denver, off 16th Street.<p>Myself and evo_9 are organizing it. A few of us will have an orange-and-white HN badge on our shirt, or standup card on a table, so you know what group to look for. If you can't make this one, there will be more in the future, at different times and locations so that everybody gets a chance to make it.<p>Please email me if you plan on coming, just so I know what to expect. Email in my HN profile.<p>Thanks, and I think we'll have fun!<p>Map:
http://maps.google.com/maps?client=safari&#38;rls=en&#38;oe=UTF-8&#38;um=1&#38;ie=UTF-8&#38;q=Rock+Bottom+Brewery+16th+Denver&#38;fb=1&#38;gl=us&#38;hq=Rock+Bottom+Brewery+16th&#38;hnear=Denver,+CO&#38;cid=0,0,1596894671961073906&#38;ei=P52nTK_5I4KBlAfmxrm4DQ&#38;sa=X&#38;oi=local_result&#38;ct=image&#38;resnum=2&#38;ved=0CBsQnwIwAQ
======
mkramlich
UPDATE:

We had the meeting tonight successfully. Had about 7 people show up at peak.
Last person left around 9pm. Martin May of BrightKite fame was there, and we
ended up talking a lot about LBS's, among other things, in between beers. A
little about Facebook and the movie, and somewhat about how to make the world
a better place. One member talked about how he'd love a better way to find
people who loved arguing so he could argue with them. This of course lead to
several other folks arguing both for and against the idea, which then devolved
into the Arguments skit from Monty Python.

I want to try a 2nd meetup in the next week or two. We may start using
Meetup.com to help facilitate , not sure yet. Regardless, I will send out
emails to everyone I can beforehand, and I'll try to post a notice to HN again
as well. I'm also pushing to hold the 2nd meeting on the weekend in Boulder,
and in quieter venue, just so we can experiment and see if that works better
or helps get a different mix of folks than we could have otherwise.

Great meeting, and thanks to everybody that showed up!

------
psadauskas
I'd love to go, but it conflicts with the Boulder Ruby conference, Mountain.rb
( <http://mountainrb.com/> ).

Maybe next time, but thanks for organizing this!

------
city41
Sweet, thanks for organizing this mike and evo!

------
ramidarigaz
I was planning on coming, but it turns out I have a midterm that night. I'll
try to make the next one though!

------
lukifer
Alas, Thursdays are the one day I can't make it. Maybe next time. :)

------
johns
I'll try to make it!

------
zacharypinter
Bah! Such a shame I'll be out of town during this.

------
quickpost
I'll be there! Will email you.

------
Tangurena
I will try to be there.

------
hiroprot
I'll be there.

